# Might get booted soon



## TimFromMA (Mar 4, 2015)

My rating has dipped to 4.5. I politely greet the passengers as the enter my car and wish them a good day when they leave. I keep my mouth shut during the ride unless they engage me in conversation. If I accidentally make a wrong turn, I apologize and end the ride early to make up the difference in the fare. I offer to help with any bags they may have. 

I do not know what else to do. Uber has not raised the issue with me about my rating but its probably only a matter of time.


----------



## Actionjax (Oct 6, 2014)

TimFromMA said:


> My rating has dipped to 4.5. I politely greet the passengers as the enter my car and wish them a good day when they leave. I keep my mouth shut during the ride unless they engage me in conversation. If I accidentally make a wrong turn, I apologize and end the ride early to make up the difference in the fare. I offer to help with any bags they may have.
> 
> I do not know what else to do. Uber has not raised the issue with me about my rating but its probably only a matter of time.


Could it be your car? Sometimes that could spark something. Sounds like you have the right attitude. Must be something else setting your Pax off. How about the type of clients you are getting. Are they mainly drunks?


----------



## TimFromMA (Mar 4, 2015)

Actionjax said:


> Could it be your car? Sometimes that could spark something. Sounds like you have the right attitude. Must be something else setting your Pax off. How about the type of clients you are getting. Are they mainly drunks?


I use a 4 door 2015 Toyota Tundra. It's brand new and spotless.

I avoid the late night crowd. Not a single drunk. I'm usually off the roads by 8pm to avoid the late night crowd.


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

Don't you know that in addition to driving you must provide an individually tailored entertainment session?

Maybe you could hire Jessica to do an act in the front seat for them?


----------



## Actionjax (Oct 6, 2014)

TimFromMA said:


> I use a 4 door 2015 Toyota Tundra. It's brand new and spotless.
> 
> I avoid the late night crowd. Not a single drunk. I'm usually off the roads by 8pm to avoid the late night crowd.


Do you fart when a pax enters. Because I'm kind of at a loss.


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

I feel you brother. I was running a solid 4.8, took a wrong turn somewhere and had over 100 trips under 4.5 (I think it had something to do with select being new here and people accidentally requesting it and getting pissed when they saw the bill) . If you get the warning, they give you 50 trips to straighten it out, I was able to run over 4.6 for 50 and get an all clear email. Now the cycle begins again! Got a dbag on Saturday night in the middle of last call surge, hops in the car with three friends, I start the trip. One of his friends had apparently ordered another Uber as well and that one was at a lower surge so they asked me to cancel and I explained that I can't once I start the ride. Told him he needed to cancel but he wouldn't so when they hopped out I ended the ride and got lucky and snagged a $110 ride. Pretty sure the f'er gave me a 1 and he claimed he didn't ride with me so Uber CS reversed the charge on the ride. I got them to reinstate the fare but I seem to be stuck with the 1 rating. So here I am at something like 4.57 for the week. Probably have another warning email coming my way.

I suggest you contact your local people and ask you if they can give you a synopsis of your written comments. I did and they were willing to tell me that some comments centered around the conversation in the car. I never talk about religion or sex unless prompted so I assume I've let a few of my political views out of the bag. Unfortunate that people seem to engage in conversation and then complain afterwards but I'm more interested in the money than feelings of righteousness and indignation so I'm just going to do my best to tone it down a bunch. Good luck!


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

This might work:

  
http://photobucket.com/images/toe licking?page=2#sthash.8jnloWCQ.dpuf


----------



## UberHammer (Dec 5, 2014)

Cheaper rates attract a different class of passengers. The number of self entitled prince/princesses who look down on you is increasing. Some of them may be dinging you for having a nicer car than they can afford.

My only advice is to be more selective on who you pickup. It could be due to going to low income areas, or it could be due to picking up Harvard students. Either way, you could do everything perfect, and still only get a 4 at best. 

This is a flaw in Uber's "one size fits all" approach not producing consistent results in every corner of America. It's not your fault.


----------



## Yankee (Feb 22, 2015)

The ratings system is deeply flawed. It is not the least bit reliable in any sort of academic way, not an objective measurement instrument, so to suggest that its a true reflection on the driver is pure bamboozlement. There are some veterans in here who are great contributors to this site but when it comes to the discussion of ratings, just go off the rails. First of all, a "4.0" is considered by the rest of the world as "good" or "pretty good", so the average person will give a good driver a "4" without realizing that for us its a death knell. A pax in a bad mood is more inclined to give a "4" or even a "3" for no reason other than they don't feel good that day. People will give a lower rating if they don't like your accent, or your face. Yes, more attractive people get higher ratings in every arena of life. Documented. People will give a lower rating if they don't like the bill, or if there's too much traffic, or if you show up a bit later than what the app promises. People will give lower ratings on dark dreary days than sunny days. People will give a lower rating for all sorts of reasons that have NOTHING to do with the driver. The problem here is that Uber strikes fear into the hearts of drivers over a rating that is "slipping" toward 4. Its insane. a 4.5 out of 5, lets see, that's a 90 out of 100, an A average, good enough for getting into any college. Good enough for anything. Even a 4.0 is good enough. 3.0 is "average" in the real world. Only in Uber-land is 4.5 cause for termination. Be serious.


----------



## TimFromMA (Mar 4, 2015)

I just emailed my local office to see if they can shed some light on this for me.


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

TimFromMA said:


> I just emailed my local office to see if they can shed some light on this for me.


Hell, they know less than you do. Just give yourself the harshest critique possible.

A lot of drivers think they are doing just mahvelous in their own eyes, but they are not critical of themselves enough to see reality.

I had a newbie Uber driver (I was a pax) awhile back. You could tell in his own mind he was doing just fabulous.

Except for the fact that he made us wait outside the ride, in the cold, while he recited how many various iphone/ipad/android connections he had available for us, played shitty music way too loud and bragged about his car the entire fare as it was recently purchased (Still smelled new, probably Santander stuck it up his ass, so post purchase buyer justifications.)

It was a ****ing Ford Fusion for gods sake, and we're just going 2.5 miles to a damn restaurant and we're all half in the bag already, it's Friday night and we don't want to stand outside when we get there by you ****ing around on the way.

Shut up, let us in the car, turn off the shitty music and let us talk between ourselves *and GO.* He couldn't have driven any slower if he tried to boot, trying to squeeze out more time on the clock. If we want you to talk, we'll ask. And just be a real person when you do. No need to bullshit any of us. He didn't know I was a driver either. If I did ask him how the gig was for $$$ and he blew smoke up my ass I'd have just asked him how in the HELL he was making any money at 90 cents a mile? Dumb ass.

3 stars. No tip. He can pimp himself to some other pax. I don't care if he ever drives me again. In fact I hope he goes broke soon. Maybe the rates will go back up.


----------



## TimFromMA (Mar 4, 2015)

Here was the reply to my email:



> Hi Timothy,
> 
> Thanks for reaching out about your ratings. Happy to explain!
> 
> ...


----------



## Actionjax (Oct 6, 2014)

TimFromMA said:


> Here was the reply to my email:


Yep standard Uber response. You made it to easy for them. I recommend going to your local office and ask them to read out any comments they may have from the negative side of the coin. I know a few of my own. Biggest one was not asking the rider a preferred route. But if you are on good terms with your local staff they may give you some insight. Just a guess.


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

TimFromMA said:


> Here was the reply to my email:


Yes, I got exactly the same reply first time, you need to either go to local office as ActionJax suggested or ask them to own the help call to one of your local reps (you know, the people who send you the annoying texts ;-) 
and ask them if they can give you a synopsis of the comments, you are looking for trends not individual comments.

There is absolutely no point in them collecting comments since they don't seem to use them for anything #UberStupid


----------



## Actionjax (Oct 6, 2014)

Disgusted Driver said:


> Yes, I got exactly the same reply first time, you need to either go to local office as ActionJax suggested or ask them to own the help call to one of your local reps (you know, the people who send you the annoying texts ;-)
> and ask them if they can give you a synopsis of the comments, you are looking for trends not individual comments.
> 
> There is absolutely no point in them collecting comments since they don't seem to use them for anything #UberStupid


I get my comments on my summary emails every week. At least all the good ones. Haven't seen a bad one since I first started. (I think they rated me a 5* but gave me a bad comment that's why it showed up, hence why my week was a 5.0)


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

Actionjax said:


> I get my comments on my summary emails every week. At least all the good ones. Haven't seen a bad one since I first started. (I think they rated me a 5* but gave me a bad comment that's why it showed up, hence why my week was a 5.0)


and the bad comment was???


----------



## Actionjax (Oct 6, 2014)

scrurbscrud said:


> and the bad comment was???


I didn't give the rider an option on how we were going to his destination and when he suggested I ignored him. Don't even remember it to be honest but I keep a watchful eye on this now. I always ask. Do they have a preferred route or would they like some suggestions. Most times they just ask to follow the GPS. Others just say your pick.


----------



## UberTaxPro (Oct 3, 2014)

TimFromMA said:


> My rating has dipped to 4.5. I politely greet the passengers as the enter my car and wish them a good day when they leave. I keep my mouth shut during the ride unless they engage me in conversation. If I accidentally make a wrong turn, I apologize and end the ride early to make up the difference in the fare. I offer to help with any bags they may have.
> 
> I do not know what else to do. Uber has not raised the issue with me about my rating but its probably only a matter of time.


Maybe its what your talking about....I had that problem when I used to discuss how I used to be in the cab business. Now I never bring it up and always agree enthusiastically when the pax's curse out the local taxi's.


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

Actionjax said:


> I didn't give the rider an option on how we were going to his destination and when he suggested I ignored him. Don't even remember it to be honest but I keep a watchful eye on this now. I always ask. Do they have a preferred route or would they like some suggestions. Most times they just ask to follow the GPS. Others just say your pick.


I seldom ask. Found it largely irrelevant and distracting advice from Uber. The only time I'll even bring it up is when there is local construction and my suggestions with their alternatives, if any.

Obviously if Tim is having bad nav as his opener states, he's going to have rating troubles.


----------



## Actionjax (Oct 6, 2014)

UberTaxPro said:


> Maybe its what your talking about....I had that problem when I used to discuss how I used to be in the cab business. Now I never bring it up and always agree enthusiastically when the pax's curse out the local taxi's.


Yep....unfortunately true. I watched my rating when I took side of the Taxi industry and their drivers. People who are using Uber are very anti Taxi. No need to get into that with them.


----------



## TimFromMA (Mar 4, 2015)

I follow the gps unless the passenger asks me to go a different way


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

TimFromMA said:


> I follow the gps unless the passenger asks me to go a different way


I was referring to your statement here:

"If I accidentally make a wrong turn, I apologize and end the ride early"

Anytime you make a single mistake of any sort driving, you may as well count on a 1 star. And not just turning mistakes. Any mistakes. Bad lane changes. Off speeds (too high or low), marginal yellow light run throughs, any little gaffe will get you nailed.

And it can be weird too. On late night runs the drunk pax will actually hoo ray you for running marginal yellows or bullying your way around in traffic, and secure your higher rating. It can be a strange biz that way. What will get you downrated with sober daytime pax will get you uprated at night with drunks.


----------



## Actionjax (Oct 6, 2014)

scrurbscrud said:


> I was referring to your statement here:
> 
> "If I accidentally make a wrong turn, I apologize and end the ride early"
> 
> ...


I would agree with this. You don't drive aggressively with little old ladies. Alternately you don't drive like your grandmother with someone who is in a rush. That doesn't mean drive like an idiot. But if you are behind a streetcar doing 20 mph you better make an attempt to pass. (We have lots to deal with in our city)


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

Actionjax said:


> I would agree with this. You don't drive aggressively with little old ladies. Alternately you don't drive like your grandmother with someone who is in a rush. That doesn't mean drive like an idiot. But if you are behind a streetcar doing 20 mph you better make an attempt to pass. (We have lots to deal with in our city)


I've actually had drunk pax hang their heads out the window, and I'll say "hey, you shouldn't do that. Somebody might hurt you." And they say, "oh yeah? Who?" Then I'll nail the breaks enough to make them think, look at them and smile. They'll laugh and put their head back in. 5 star drunk fare. Laughs all around.


----------



## ATXFALCON (Sep 24, 2014)

I picked up a lyft Saturday during sxsw. 2 snotty 20 something's. Attitude from the get go, because apparently they expected me to manually open a huge gate to enter their condo. Then I asked which route they preferred, and she was a ***** about it, I even offered her water, as I was giving a few out to my big surge fares. ****ing ***** got all shitty with me for offering water wtf! People can be pricks for no reason. I would suggest taking a bunch of daytime fares short distances, and you'll turn it around quickly. I had a 4.1 at one point, and never got deactivated .


----------



## TimFromMA (Mar 4, 2015)

Logged in today and saw that my rating has dropped to a 4.43 despite not giving any rides yesterday.


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

TimFromMA said:


> Here was the reply to my email:


Hmmm... no mention of offering Spotify. Looks like that's going away.


----------



## UberXTampa (Nov 20, 2014)

scrurbscrud said:


> I was referring to your statement here:
> 
> "If I accidentally make a wrong turn, I apologize and end the ride early"
> 
> ...


I know many of low rates I had.

They ask if you can wait them while they do grocery shopping. If you answer no, that's a 1 star.

They try to bring open container into the car. You offer to wait for them until they finish it. They are smart ass and they insist, they say "if you don't tell, I won't tell and nobody would know?" and naturally you disagree and they get in pissed. There is another 1 star for you.

Uber ETA is misleadingly wrong and almost always less than actual. This is one of main reasons while you are still driving, you may get "are you coming yet?" Calls. This is automatic less than 5 star. Somehow the trafic and every thing is your problem.

Recently I make sure every passenger knows rating system is two-way street. I lie to them saying I know who rates me what! And if I rate a rider low, he can forget getting picked in a see of cars.

And most important cause of low rating is when pin is dropped somewhere random and passenger still blames this on you. "It is Uber's fault" is all they say and you represent Uber in this case. They rate you low because they are stupid and can't use a smart phone.


----------



## loft205 (Mar 8, 2015)

Somebody rated me a 1 star once because his wife had a great, fun ride in my car to her destination. Sometimes good is bad. I don't do this F.Uber anymore.


----------



## moni4nuttin (Oct 22, 2014)

Actionjax said:


> Do you fart when a pax enters. Because I'm kind of at a loss.


Lol


----------



## frndthDuvel (Aug 31, 2014)

Disgusted Driver said:


> Got a dbag on Saturday night in the middle of last call surge, hops in the car with three friends, I start the trip. One of his friends had apparently ordered another Uber as well and that one was at a lower surge so they asked me to cancel and I explained that I can't once I start the ride. Told him he needed to cancel but he wouldn't so when they hopped out I ended the ride and got lucky and snagged a $110 ride.


You started the trip,and then "stopped" the trip when they got out? The charge for the minimum trip was $110?
Or you snagged another surge trip with somebody else and just got the surged minimum fare?

I had a fare last week, it was the first KNOWN 1 * and it was my fault. PAX comes out, says buddy in the bathroom. I had already had my clock going, so I extended a few for his courtesy of telling me. Well he and his party then proceed to stand about 15 feet or so from me talking. So I am really hoping the clock will move faster after about 3 minutes, because I do want to drive off and experience what so many of you have waxed poetically about. Clock hits about 4:30 on the clock, blocked in by an UBER XL, shit? At 4:50 the XL leaves and I start my car, back up and drive off. Not looking back but hearing them. But daing, I should have pulled over down the block and hit Cancel Rider no show. But I mistakenly started the trip wile on the move, feelinglike I was running from some zombies. Then of course I immediately ended the ride. Ended up a buck less than the 5 dollar fee. But it allowed him to rate me of course. So my 45/50 ride week 4.95 crashes to about 4.43 LOL My 365 did not budge.But he got a 1 too, and I bet it moved his rating more than it moved mine. So it was worth it.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

scrurbscrud said:


> I was referring to your statement here:
> 
> "If I accidentally make a wrong turn, I apologize and end the ride early"
> 
> ...


True that. I'm pretty sure I got down rated by two drunken asshole lawyers who were pissed off I wouldn't run a red light at 2:30am. Minimum trip or close to it.


----------



## Sacto Burbs (Dec 28, 2014)

The number one complaint is navigation.


----------



## zMann (Feb 21, 2015)

Yankee said:


> The ratings system is deeply flawed. It is not the least bit reliable in any sort of academic way, not an objective measurement instrument, so to suggest that its a true reflection on the driver is pure bamboozlement. There are some veterans in here who are great contributors to this site but when it comes to the discussion of ratings, just go off the rails. First of all, a "4.0" is considered by the rest of the world as "good" or "pretty good", so the average person will give a good driver a "4" without realizing that for us its a death knell. A pax in a bad mood is more inclined to give a "4" or even a "3" for no reason other than they don't feel good that day. People will give a lower rating if they don't like your accent, or your face. Yes, more attractive people get higher ratings in every arena of life. Documented. People will give a lower rating if they don't like the bill, or if there's too much traffic, or if you show up a bit later than what the app promises. People will give lower ratings on dark dreary days than sunny days. People will give a lower rating for all sorts of reasons that have NOTHING to do with the driver. The problem here is that Uber strikes fear into the hearts of drivers over a rating that is "slipping" toward 4. Its insane. a 4.5 out of 5, lets see, that's a 90 out of 100, an A average, good enough for getting into any college. Good enough for anything. Even a 4.0 is good enough. 3.0 is "average" in the real world. Only in Uber-land is 4.5 cause for termination. Be serious.


The problem here is that Uber strikes fear into the hearts of driversover a rating that is "slipping" toward 4. Its insane.
This is one of the best rating description I've seen.
Well described. Thank you


----------



## dandy driver (Jan 28, 2015)

Actionjax said:


> Could it be your car? Sometimes that could spark something. Sounds like you have the right attitude. Must be something else setting your Pax off. How about the type of clients you are getting. Are they mainly drunks?


don't take it personally over 50000 drivers have been deactivated because they picked up people who were already angry because they had gotten a DWI could no longer drive or they have traffic warrants out for their arrest so don't take it personally because obviously the company wants only 20% and does not address these issues


----------



## dandy driver (Jan 28, 2015)

scrurbscrud said:


> Hell, they know less than you do. Just give yourself the harshest critique possible.
> 
> A lot of drivers think they are doing just mahvelous in their own eyes, but they are not critical of themselves enough to see reality.
> 
> ...


this is a great idea share it with other drivers if we take very short trips with other drivers we can write them all one stars and then get more business for our selves you sir are a genius


----------



## Guest (Mar 25, 2015)

Actionjax said:


> Could it be your car? Sometimes that could spark something. Sounds like you have the right attitude. Must be something else setting your Pax off. How about the type of clients you are getting. Are they mainly drunks?


What's setting them off is that they are professional asshole passengers.

There is no controlling a scum bag clientele.


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

dandy driver said:


> this is a great idea share it with other drivers if we take very short trips with other drivers we can write them all one stars and then get more business for our selves you sir are a genius


I have agreed to rate in good faith. The entire account of the drivers performances are close enough from recollections. I'm sure the driver would agree if questioned, for the details and the 3, not 1, star. I have my dignity sir.


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

dandy driver said:


> don't take it personally over 50000 drivers have been deactivated because they picked up people who were already angry because they had gotten a DWI could no longer drive or they have traffic warrants out for their arrest so don't take it personally because obviously the company wants only 20% and does not address these issues


Where did those stats come from? Thin air?


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

frndthDuvel said:


> You started the trip,and then "stopped" the trip when they got out? The charge for the minimum trip was $110?
> Or you snagged another surge trip with somebody else and just got the surged minimum fare?
> 
> I had a fare last week, it was the first KNOWN 1 * and it was my fault. PAX comes out, says buddy in the bathroom. I had already had my clock going, so I extended a few for his courtesy of telling me. Well he and his party then proceed to stand about 15 feet or so from me talking. So I am really hoping the clock will move faster after about 3 minutes, because I do want to drive off and experience what so many of you have waxed poetically about. Clock hits about 4:30 on the clock, blocked in by an UBER XL, shit? At 4:50 the XL leaves and I start my car, back up and drive off. Not looking back but hearing them. But daing, I should have pulled over down the block and hit Cancel Rider no show. But I mistakenly started the trip wile on the move, feelinglike I was running from some zombies. Then of course I immediately ended the ride. Ended up a buck less than the 5 dollar fee. But it allowed him to rate me of course. So my 45/50 ride week 4.95 crashes to about 4.43 LOL My 365 did not budge.But he got a 1 too, and I bet it moved his rating more than it moved mine. So it was worth it.


I started and then stopped their fare for the minimum, then got lucky around the corner with a long $110 fare.

LOL, you are not doing this right if that's your first 1* , I've gotten 2 or 3 deserved ones (screwing up one way or another) and at least 2 or 3 more for no good reason. Drive more drunks around and watch what it does to your ratings. They are not competent to get themselves home but they are qualified to determine if I should be working.


----------



## ATXFALCON (Sep 24, 2014)

I picked up a x pax on my way downtown this morning. He was complaining about the surge pricing (this was not a surge fare) rather $6 ride, and he asked me if I get low ratings because if the surge pricing? Then he starts in on how he's a really good tipper, and that's the reason he doesn't use lyft, because a $6 ride cost him 10 or 12 with lyft, because with uber the tip is included. I didn't say a anything , kept my words to a minimum. I was thinking to myself, do you ever wonder if you get a 1 star when some poor sap drives 4 miles to take you 2, you cheap prick? 1 star, and I remember addresses, and drive by the dick heads street every morning. No more x fares for him in my uber.


----------



## frndthDuvel (Aug 31, 2014)

Disgusted Driver said:


> Drive more drunks around and watch what it does to your ratings. They are not competent to get themselves home but they are qualified to determine if I should be working.


NO thanks. I try to be home by midnight. I leave the 12-3 to the surge hunters. Enough drunk people already. Just not the blind stumbling bumbling kind. I love how UBER uses those driving studs as incentive how the "top" drivers compare. Of course you can tell by the stats all they do is surge,nttiawwt.


----------



## GuidoLand (Mar 10, 2015)

Some people just won't give a 5 unless you lick their boots. My own wife only gave 4's or lower until I explained the situation to her. Yesterday I got an aggregate score of 4.33 and I think it's because I got stuck behind a garbage truck in alley in San Francisco, and the people had to wait an extra 10 minutes for me. I notice that when I drive in San Francisco, the riders tend to be very harsh in their ratings, especially during surge hours. When I drive in the suburbs people are much more relaxed and give more 5s most of the time. The entire think makes no sense, because with each rider I do the following :
1) if they seem to be in a conversational mood I converse , if not I say nothing. 
2) I keep the radio either off or just loud enough to cover the awkward "silence". It becomes basic ambient sound. If they ask me about music I turn it to whichever type they like.
3) I always follow their preferred route, if they have one.
4) My car is always spotless.
5) I don't smell.
6) I always jump out of the car and help people with luggage etc.
7) I always wish everyone a good day and smile.

And given all this, there are apparently some people who for whatever reason give me a crappy score. I am guessing yesterday that the dump truck issue produced a 2.0 even though I treated them like royalty when I got there until they stepped out.

I don't think that people realize that we can lose this job by their taking out their own frustrations on the Uber driver. Right now it says I'm still at 4.89, but it's a blow to see a day when you worked your butt off and you barely clear a 4. Who needs this kind of judgement heaved upon them for $20/hour? There must be a better system they can come up with. I understand the need to evaluate, but maybe the riders need a little education from Uber. 

What do you think?


----------



## ReviTULize (Sep 29, 2014)

scrurbscrud said:


> I was referring to your statement here:
> 
> "If I accidentally make a wrong turn, I apologize and end the ride early"
> 
> ...


Don't end the ride early!!!
You are not covered when you do that!!!
Email support and ask them to deduct X miles from the trip after you end it. They(csr) will thank you for being honest and it's just smart on your part


----------



## Lidman (Nov 13, 2014)

ditto


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

ReviTULize said:


> Don't end the ride early!!!
> You are not covered when you do that!!!
> Email support and ask them to deduct X miles from the trip after you end it. They(csr) will thank you for being honest and it's just smart on your part


Didn't. Was referring to another posters statement of doing so.


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

GuidoLand said:


> Some people just won't give a 5 unless you lick their boots. My own wife only gave 4's or lower until I explained the situation to her. Yesterday I got an aggregate score of 4.33 and I think it's because I got stuck behind a garbage truck in alley in San Francisco, and the people had to wait an extra 10 minutes for me. I notice that when I drive in San Francisco, the riders tend to be very harsh in their ratings, especially during surge hours. When I drive in the suburbs people are much more relaxed and give more 5s most of the time. The entire think makes no sense, because with each rider I do the following :
> 1) if they seem to be in a conversational mood I converse , if not I say nothing.
> 2) I keep the radio either off or just loud enough to cover the awkward "silence". It becomes basic ambient sound. If they ask me about music I turn it to whichever type they like.
> 3) I always follow their preferred route, if they have one.
> ...


Turn off the music and see if it helps. You'd be surprised at how many people don't like it.


----------



## ReviTULize (Sep 29, 2014)

scrurbscrud said:


> Didn't. Was referring to another posters statement of doing so.


Got it...was talking to original poster


----------



## limepro (Mar 7, 2015)

scrurbscrud said:


> Turn off the music and see if it helps. You'd be surprised at how many people don't like it.


I get people that compliment on my music all the time, they sing to it, they ask about artists or when getting out they mention the great selection. I keep it low just enough to be background noise. I use Pandora and put it on jack Johnson station, a lot of nice relaxing music like john mayer and Jason mraz plays as well as some reggae like Bob Marley. I keep it on there now because the sublime channel had to many songs with swears and while no one would complain and I had a 4.96 rating I would worry when it happened.


----------



## Chip Dawg (Jul 27, 2014)

ATXFALCON said:


> I picked up a lyft Saturday during sxsw. 2 snotty 20 something's. Attitude from the get go, because apparently they expected me to manually open a huge gate to enter their condo. Then I asked which route they preferred,


I never ask a pax what route they prefer. They can suggest a route but I never ask for a preferred route.


----------



## jwm3 (Mar 26, 2015)

scrurbscrud said:


> I was referring to your statement here:
> 
> "If I accidentally make a wrong turn, I apologize and end the ride early"
> 
> ...


Try the start of the ride thanking them for the request


----------



## I have nuts (Mar 29, 2015)

TimFromMA said:


> My rating has dipped to 4.5. I politely greet the passengers as the enter my car and wish them a good day when they leave. I keep my mouth shut during the ride unless they engage me in conversation. If I accidentally make a wrong turn, I apologize and end the ride early to make up the difference in the fare. I offer to help with any bags they may have.
> 
> I do not know what else to do. Uber has not raised the issue with me about my rating but its probably only a matter of time.


I'm worried about the same thing. My ratings have been drastically going down the last two or three weeks. It's gone down from a 4.9, to a 4.88 to a 4.8 now at 4.77. I'm worried hitting that 4.6 death zone. I don't now what Im doing wrong, I'm not doing anything different from when I first started driving(In November). I keep my car clean, I try to engage the rider in friendly conversation if they seem rreceptive. Argh! If the riders have a LEGITIMATE complaint, I wish we could see what it is. How can you correct a problem if you don't even know what it is? The whole star rating systems seems very arbitrary. Some idiot could be having a bad day and take it out on the driver.


----------



## Yankee (Feb 22, 2015)

The rating system is PURE FCKERY. The fact that Uber will deactivate a driver for going below 4.6 is PURE IDIOCY. Its the sign of a business model that understands money but doensn't understand BUSINESS.


----------



## Teksaz (Mar 16, 2015)

Totally agree. What a JOKE

I don't even care. It seems you can't please the *****es. They've been my downfall lately. 

To all the *****es out there, walk if you don't appreciate a nice cool relaxing ride to your destination, or get yourself a car, or ride the public transportation services. Teksaz can get you there in 20 minutes with AC and you can listen to what you want or you can take the smelly, hot, city bus and get there in an hour and a half, and you want to give me less than a 5*? 

*****es automatically get a 3 or less from me from now on. Don't *****, you brought it on yourselves. 

Actually Uber brought all this on, truth be told.


----------



## mdeniz (Apr 5, 2015)

Disgusted Driver said:


> I started and then stopped their fare for the minimum, then got lucky around the corner with a long $110 fare.
> 
> LOL, you are not doing this right if that's your first 1* , I've gotten 2 or 3 deserved ones (screwing up one way or another) and at least 2 or 3 more for no good reason. Drive more drunks around and watch what it does to your ratings. They are not competent to get themselves home but they are qualified to determine if I should be working.


It's true I've been chasing incentives on Friday and Saturday nights and my ratings took a dive


----------



## Huberis (Mar 15, 2015)

The system uses two different scales. One is a 1 to 5 star system whereby a pax can reward a driver to one degree but punish them to four degrees. The scale that is used to evaluate seems to be a ten point scale, in 1/10ths from 4 to 5. That is ****ed up. Under this system, being an average of 500 rides, it seems way easier to lower your rating then it would be to bring them back up that's for sure.

You have the scale to vote and the scale for pass/fail. I'd love to see if anyone could explain how it is they match up and function together. It's absurd.


----------



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

scrurbscrud said:


> Except for the fact that he made us wait outside the ride, in the cold, while he recited how many various iphone/ipad/android connections he had available for us, .


i dont get this. most pax grabbed open the door,maybe ask are you <UberName> name and then get it. Did you go to his driver window and talk to him?instead of going to the pass door? so you were outside and he was telling you about his tech connections before you entered the car? um, weird story



scrurbscrud said:


> Turn off the music and see if it helps. You'd be surprised at how many people don't like it.


NO, he said "I keep the radio either off or just loud enough to cover the awkward "silence". It becomes basic ambient sound. If they ask me about music I turn it to whichever type they like."

That's perfect


----------



## amyrose92 (Mar 21, 2015)

This rating system makes me want to quit and this is maybe the 7th day (63 trips in total) I've been driving over the course of three weeks. Today I got a 4.17 rating and for the life of me I can't understand why. My car doesn't smell, I don't smell, I have the A/C on every time (absolutely necessary in this dreaded Miami heat) and occasionally ask if it's to their liking, I always greet them and tell them to have a good day when they leave, I help with luggage when needed, and I always use GPS for the fastest route. My rating went from a 4.83 to a 4.67 just this week alone. Now I'm constantly checking my ratings while on the clock and worrying myself into a constant state of anxiety that I'm going to get booted really soon and I haven't even gotten a good month out of it.


----------



## Yankee (Feb 22, 2015)

amyrose92 said:


> This rating system makes me want to quit and this is maybe the 7th day (63 trips in total) I've been driving over the course of three weeks. Today I got a 4.17 rating and for the life of me I can't understand why. My car doesn't smell, I don't smell, I have the A/C on every time (absolutely necessary in this dreaded Miami heat) and occasionally ask if it's to their liking, I always greet them and tell them to have a good day when they leave, I help with luggage when needed, and I always use GPS for the fastest route. My rating went from a 4.83 to a 4.67 just this week alone. Now I'm constantly checking my ratings while on the clock and worrying myself into a constant state of anxiety that I'm going to get booted really soon and I haven't even gotten a good month out of it.


Its not you, its the system. If you've only got 63 trips, your rating will go up and down fast. They look for 500 rides average, so you're probably okay for a while. If you've had 63 trips, and 50 of them gave you a 4, and maybe one gave you a 2 or 3 (for any reason under the sun having nothing to do with you), you'll come out with something like 4.17 (I haven't done the actual math, but this is how it works). Most people think a "4" is a good rating, so people are rating you well, and don't know that Uber penalizes us for it. Hang in there, it'll balance out.


----------



## limepro (Mar 7, 2015)

Also what time of the day do you drive Amy? Do you do a lot of surge rides? I personally wouldn't suggest aiming for all surges when you are just starting because it is a sure way to get a bad rating. Even at ~200 rides I don't do mainly surge rides or drunks because it is a sure way to get bad ratings. I normally do the early morning airport traffic or early work commute before traffic and surges pick up. I can do $70-80 worth of fares from 4-7am.


----------



## amyrose92 (Mar 21, 2015)

Yankee said:


> Its not you, its the system. If you've only got 63 trips, your rating will go up and down fast. They look for 500 rides average, so you're probably okay for a while. If you've had 63 trips, and 50 of them gave you a 4, and maybe one gave you a 2 or 3 (for any reason under the sun having nothing to do with you), you'll come out with something like 4.17 (I haven't done the actual math, but this is how it works). Most people think a "4" is a good rating, so people are rating you well, and don't know that Uber penalizes us for it. Hang in there, it'll balance out.


Thanks! I really needed the reassurance.


----------



## amyrose92 (Mar 21, 2015)

limepro said:


> Also what time of the day do you drive Amy? Do you do a lot of surge rides? I personally wouldn't suggest aiming for all surges when you are just starting because it is a sure way to get a bad rating. Even at ~200 rides I don't do mainly surge rides or drunks because it is a sure way to get bad ratings. I normally do the early morning airport traffic or early work commute before traffic and surges pick up. I can do $70-80 worth of fares from 4-7am.


I drive during the day around 8AM-4PM. I find that surge rides are a rarity at those times, especially with so many drivers out and about these days.


----------



## limepro (Mar 7, 2015)

Yeah surges aren't bad at that time and pretty much the times I started at too when I first started. Miami can be sucky because everyone is judged based on what they wear and drive, not saying anything about you just a generalized statement I have run into in this town. I have even stopped caring if my car is clean, I keep the windows clean but the outside I need to wash.


----------



## amyrose92 (Mar 21, 2015)

limepro said:


> Yeah surges aren't bad at that time and pretty much the times I started at too when I first started. Miami can be sucky because everyone is judged based on what they wear and drive, not saying anything about you just a generalized statement I have run into in this town. I have even stopped caring if my car is clean, I keep the windows clean but the outside I need to wash.


 Yeah I'm beginning to think that unless I go above and beyond (opening doors when they enter/exit, offering water, etc.), it doesn't really make a difference. It's a shame though.


----------



## limepro (Mar 7, 2015)

amyrose92 said:


> Yeah I'm beginning to think that unless I go above and beyond (opening doors when they enter/exit, offering water, etc.), it doesn't really make a difference. It's a shame though.


I have met a few other drivers who were very nice, one was deactivated after a week with a 4* rating, he drove an old corolla and another that was just hanging out at my normal starting point in coconut grove, he had a newer Nissan. Then there is the lady that I'm pretty sure she is on drugs, she can't sit still.


----------



## amyrose92 (Mar 21, 2015)

The other day I received an email that, because I maintained an average of at least 4.6 for my first 25 trips, my account is in "good standing" and that Uber looks forward to me "logging in again"soon.


----------



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

Even if you have 500 trips, Uber checks your last 100 rated trips to be sure they average 4.6

Ask me how I know........


----------

